# Table Top... Build or buy?



## centex99 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm in the process of planning/building my first router table. I'm going for something along Norm's plans however haven't purchased those as I'm going to make a few modifications. I purchased a router plate for my router from Rockler and planned to use that in two 3/4" MDF pieces put together + laminate... My question is, should I go through with that plan and all the work, or purchase the $199 router table top from Rockler (which comes with the same plate as above). Price for building would be similiar to the $199 when you include MDF, laminate, miter gauge, etc.
Opinions? Has anyone here used the Rockler top? Opinions on it?


----------



## centex99 (Feb 27, 2009)

or any other brand/top suggestions in the 150-250 price range are acceptable.


----------



## smaynor (Feb 1, 2009)

centex,

I was recently going through the same decision making process as you are. I went back and forth many times. The options are a little overwhelming for someone new who is trying to figure all this out for the first time. I finally decided to buy a top, and build the cabinet. I went with the table, insert, and fence combo from MCLS for $179. Now, this is my first router table, but it seems to be decently well made, the insert was easy to figure out how to drill for my router, and overall I think it will be very satisfactory, given my skill level.

I bought a new router just for this project. Lots of talk here about the PC and Bosch units, but I went with the Milwaukee 5625, and bought an extra 1/4" collet so that I could use my old bits from my existing Craftsman.  Not so much talk about that unit, so I'm not sure how highly it is regarded, but it seems like it will give me many years of service.

There's lots of very knowledgeable people here. I read a LOT here before I finally dove in and started building.

Good luck,
Stacey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Many of us build our own. You get exactly what you want/need, plus the satisfaction of building it. Doubled 3/4" MDF makes a great top. That's what I use. Laminate isn't necessary but is a nice feature. For $200 you can build an entire cabinet with the top. Mine cost about $60.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Michael:

Search "router tables" in this forum for a real eye-opening selection. The search window is at the top of every page. I would also suggest that you check out the RouterWorkshop table. Different philosophy, works better than most and a lot cheaper.

Allthunbs


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I actually went to the router workshop stuff from my larger tables and like it a lot.

I use it exclusively now, if the project can work with the smaller type top anyway.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

Talking about router tables how about a snapshot of your two CMT setups..... 


======



nickao65 said:


> I actually went to the router workshop stuff from my larger tables and like it a lot.
> 
> I use it exclusively now, if the project can work with the smaller type top anyway.
> 
> http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

For some reason , at least in this part of the US, router tables are available for very reasonable prices on Craigs list.... the last one I got was $35. 
You can not have too many routers , tables or Gravely two wheeled walking tractors.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I use the Rockler top-only (bought on special), which I clamp onto a large workmate. The Rockler top is on the plus side of OK. 

Since you already have the plate, it would probably be less expensive for you to construct your own top, however. You may have noticed that all the manufacturers price the plates high enough that people are motivated to buy their pre-made tables.


----------



## centex99 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah... 60 for the insert... 200 for the top w// miter track and fence and insert...
I just purchased the insert so can still take it back.... touch choices... without a doubt I'll build the stand/cabinet base. Plan to make it 3/4" lower than the tablesaw so I can add an additional top (3/4" mdf) that is larger and use it as an outfeed/infeed table for my TS.


----------



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

I've built my second router table and I make improvements each time. I just got done with the second and I like it a lot. I too looked at Norms version and got some ideas from it. If you need any help or have any questions on anything as far as the build goes.. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Nick
> 
> Talking about router tables how about a snapshot of your two CMT setups.....
> 
> ...


I told you I sold one of the CMT setups on this forum. I have that darn thing in the basement under a ton of lumber. My double top router is disassembled too, it is the grey pieces in one picture. Two other pictures are the tables built in my table saw. Another twp pictures are of the CMT top and custom base crammed in the basement and you should be able to recognize the Oak park

Here are pics as it seems you are wanting evidence I own the stuff and I assure you I have 6 router tables in total, but I had to get rid of them out of the shop and start dissembling or putting them in the basement to make room. I was going to get everything pretty bit here is what I could take a quick pic of right now.

Nick

I added some pictures of some of my routers and my favorite Festool router with the Micro Fence Circle jig, a great combination.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

Thanks , I didn't want to see them as evidence I just wanted to see how you had yours setup ..but now I see you don't use them at all, that's a shame...they are great tables ...500.oo dollar table going to wast ..

Thanks again for taking the time to do that for me..


========





nickao65 said:


> I told you I sold one of the CMT setups on this forum. I have that darn thing in the basement under a ton of lumber. My double top router is disassembled too, it is the grey pieces in one picture. Two other pictures are the tables built in my table saw. Another twp pictures are of the CMT top and custom base crammed in the basement and you should be able to recognize the Oak park
> 
> Here are pics as it seems you are wanting evidence I own the stuff and I assure you I have 6 router tables in total, but I had to get rid of them out of the shop and start dissembling or putting them in the basement to make room. I was going to get everything pretty bit here is what I could take a quick pic of right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

centex99 said:


> Yeah... 60 for the insert... 200 for the top w// miter track and fence and insert...
> I just purchased the insert so can still take it back.... touch choices... without a doubt I'll build the stand/cabinet base. Plan to make it 3/4" lower than the tablesaw so I can add an additional top (3/4" mdf) that is larger and use it as an outfeed/infeed table for my TS.


I bought the Rockler top couple years ago, and their plate, fence etc. I am in the process now of finishing a crude cabinet for it. I am totally satisfied with it and liked the simplicity of getting the plate to fit my router right from the start. I had the whole thing together and working in 30-minutes. Just used it on a temporary set of legs for a long time. Building your own is certainly one way to do it but if you just want to get started on a project buy the Rockler package for about what you'd spend on materials. They are good people to deal with I know that.
My only observation would be that the screws used to adjust and level the router plate can get loose in the MDF material of the top. When it annoyed me I just filled the holes and redrilled the, Took 10 minutes.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

GBM said:


> For some reason , at least in this part of the US, router tables are available for very reasonable prices on Craigs list.... the last one I got was $35.
> You can not have too many routers , tables or Gravely two wheeled walking tractors.


Where is here? Please update your profile with location and name. Thanks


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep I have not used the CMT in awhile.

I am so cramped for space it is ridiculous, but I am grateful for the space I do have. If I ever do need the CMT or Eagle router tables its only a couple hours to get them up and running. Just of late I have had no need especially now that I have that little oak park table. The CMT is my favorite and I still regret missing that Christmas sale where the entire setup including cabinet was less than 300.00! Looks like they are back up to 675.00 or so.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I also built my own router table, and am glad I did. Basically I cheated, I already had a top and cabinets on hand and just put it all together with a few added features. I did have to router locations in the top for miter slot and other "T' track accessories. Definitely build your work station, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

How about buying your first table and using it to make another. After using the store bought table for many months you will know exactly what you want in a home made table for yourself or possibly that you do not even need to make your own table if you are happy.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

*Yup!*



nickao65 said:


> How about buying your first table and using it to make another. After using the store bought table for many months you will know exactly what you want in a home made table for yourself or possibly that you do not even need to make your own table if you are happy.



You got it Nick. I've thought about starting from scratch building a top


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Birch

Check with Nick and see what he would take for his old CMT router cabinet and top..I see he still has the boxes to pack it up and ship it to you , you could get a great deal  

Woodstock IL is not to far from Northwest Minnesota 
below you will see what it looks like it in one piece but in a white cabinet..

=======



Birch said:


> You got it Nick. I've thought about starting from scratch building a top


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will not sell it. I sold one already both the base, top, insert and fence.

You know darn well the day I sell it I will get a client call and will need it for something! Anyway it is all drilled out for a Milwaukee 3HP and pretty beat up as it has seen some great use in the past(the top anyway). It definitely paid for itself even at full price in one cabinet job.

Plus I purchased that before my house fire and it one of the very few things that survived so I will never part with it. Got it directly from Sommerfeld at a show maybe 7 years ago.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> How about buying your first table and using it to make another. After using the store bought table for many months you will know exactly what you want in a home made table for yourself or possibly that you do not even need to make your own table if you are happy.


That is not at all a bad plan, you might even use the parts and pieces to make your new one. Actually I was going to do that very thing but I am so poor I can't even pay attention any more.

Seriously that really is a good plan if one can afford to do it that way.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Centex99,
If you keep it simple, plan ahead for the future, have a little skill and confidence, you can inexpensively get away with a table top and 3 sides which can sit on a table or bench. 
You can prep it so you can build off the 3 sides and complete a cabinet later on.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Michael:
Build it. Lessons learned by making it will develop your knowledge, which you'll have for a lifetime.
Buying one later, after you make one, will help you decide which one will work best for you.
IMHO


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am at a completely at a 180 from what you recommend Bogydave.

I would rather buy first and make my ultimate one second, different strokes and all that. 

I never saw a table ready made that had everything I wanted on it all on the same table. Plus it is more fun to start using a table right away and learning how to use it before you attempt making one.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

My first table was a sink cutout. My second was MDF and a base box. My third had an insert plate. I'm now using my personal "Ultimate" (Gad, I hate that word) RT. Never saw a need to buy one.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

There may be no need, but using that CMT or the Oak Park sure is fun!


----------



## centex99 (Feb 27, 2009)

hmmm... lots of opinions... lots of choices...
I'm fairly confident I'm going to make a cabinet/base for it that is ~22"x34" (for a 24"x36" top...
Now just have to decide to make the top for it, or just buy it... 
am thinking about making the base/cabinet out of 3/4" oak plywood and staining it... or perhaps MDF and painting. Haven't figured out which would be more work... price wise... oak is ~$10 more a sheet... so maybe $20 more overall.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

centex99 said:


> hmmm... lots of opinions... lots of choices...
> I'm fairly confident I'm going to make a cabinet/base for it that is ~22"x34" (for a 24"x36" top...
> Now just have to decide to make the top for it, or just buy it...
> am thinking about making the base/cabinet out of 3/4" oak plywood and staining it... or perhaps MDF and painting. Haven't figured out which would be more work... price wise... oak is ~$10 more a sheet... so maybe $20 more overall.


Well, that's pretty much the way I did it. Originall bought the whole Rockler package: top,fence,guards etc and a plate specifically for a PC 890. Used it now for a couple years and am just finishing my "homemade cabinet" and it is of 3/4 ply, which will be painted to tie in with the colors of the Rockler stuff. Using the top etc. as it came has helped me understand more about table routing and got me to this point, where I think I can do my own cabinet. It ain't much.....but it's all mine. Ha


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

Michael

A friend and I recently built two RT cabinets from MDF (see gallery) that were loosely based on the New Yankee Workshop design. They came out extremely well. Both of these tables uses commercial tops. One is laminated MDF and the other is the new Benchdog cast iron top. MDF is nice to work with although some care must be taken with it. It is extremely stable, extremely heavy and is easily machined, although dusty. In finishing MDF, we used sanding sealer to help seal machined edges and several coats of enamel. It requires a number of coats of paint to completely fill the edges of the MDF. Assembling MDF requires the use of long, coarse thread screws and predrilling the screw holes to prevent it from cracking. The cabinets have significant mass that helps to absorb vibration and are pleasant to use.

If you decide to build your own top from MDF, I would suggest using laminate on both sides to prevent uneven moisture absorption that could cause the top to warp.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> I am at a completely at a 180 from what you recommend Bogydave.
> 
> I would rather buy first and make my ultimate one second, different strokes and all that.
> 
> I never saw a table ready made that had everything I wanted on it all on the same table. Plus it is more fun to start using a table right away and learning how to use it before you attempt making one.


Good point. I like the anticipation, plus I'm cheap. Used mostly what i had on hand & rejects at 1/2 price from the box stores.


----------



## vic4news (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm just getting into woodworking and bought a router in January. I searched through a lot of post on making a router table and decided to make my own.

It's 24" x 48" made out of two pieces of 3/4" MDF and laminated on both sides and all 4 edges. The idea of laminating it was intimidating, but this turned out to be very easy. I bought a woodpecker router plate insert. 

I plan to build a nice cabinet for the top, but for now I just built the portable base that fine woodworking has on their web site. I also built and laminated an adjustable fence with a dust collection port.

I've been using the table for the past month to build a wall cabinet for my wife. After that I'll build the base for the router table. 

I'm really glad I built my own. I got into woodworking to build things, and the top made a great first project.

Vic


----------

